# Fluval 405 arrived instead of EX1200...



## Steven E (2 Dec 2008)

Hi guys,

I've been waiting for my filter to begin my new tank patiently since last Thursday when it was supposed to arrive. Been on the phone to the company twice a day since then, finally it arrived this morning. A new TetraTec EX1200... or, a Fluval 405 as it turned out to actually be...

A little bemused I came back and scoured the forums to read some reviews before I called the company once again.

Question is, should I stick with this, or should I get them to change it for the EX1200? I'm using it with an in-line hydor; so if I do keep this, i'm going to have to buy new hose and a new output nozzle or lily pipe, and reading some other reviews the intake is a POS too... Right now I don't really have the money for any of these new parts.

Any opinions?


Steve


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Dec 2008)

The 405 is worth a few quid more, but I'm not sure it makes up for it. It's also rated slightly higher at 1300lph.  You're right though, you'll be best replacing all the hose and inlets/outlets.  You could probably do this for Â£25 - Â£30.

I think I'd send it back personally.  The 1200 has better media setup in my opinion   Hope you don't get stung on return postage


----------



## Steven E (2 Dec 2008)

Yea, thanks Steve. I'm pretty certain i'll be sending it back, after reading more and more threads about it, it seems more hassle than it's worth. I won't be paying a penny for returning it either, mucked me about so much thus far. Not like they couldn't have asked if i'd like a replacement unit if the EX1200 was out of stock during one of my half dozen calls...


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Dec 2008)

Where'd you order from Steve?  The Living Seas do the EX1200 for about Â£63 with free delivery.  I got mine from there several months back


----------



## Steven E (2 Dec 2008)

10 Points! It was The Living Seas.

I phoned them, I think it was probably an innocent mistake; The guy seemed a bit bemused "I have no idea why that would have been, that's about Â£20 dearer too.."

E-mailed them the details, so they should arrange collection of the 405 and re-delivery of the EX1200. Here's hoping...


----------



## Steven E (3 Dec 2008)

Just an update on this if anyone's interested.

After sending off the e-mail yesterday requesting the re-delivery of the ex1200 and pickup of the 405, I hadn't had a single word back from them.

Just got off the phone to them now, after speaking to a really abrasive guy questioning why I wouldn't accept a filter worth Â£25 more, and me telling him it was because it wasn't what I ordered, I needed the 1200 for my specific needs, I got passed onto someone who told me they would be able to get me a replacement by Friday 12th!, over a week away, nearly 3 weeks after I originally ordered...

I said to just refund the EX1200 and get someone to pick up the Fluval, and i'd order it elsewhere. "That's far too costly for us to do" he says. Now, i'm a very patient man, but by this point that was wearing thin. After a further 5 minutes of deliberating I've got the 1200 to be refunded and Fluval arranged for collection at some point. I've now re-ordered through Aquatics Online, almost a tenner dearer but from a company I trust and have used countless times in the past.

Another point to mention was that instead of a Juwel Nature and Juwel Day bulbs, I was sent 2 Day bulbs because the Nature's are out of stock 'everywhere' (except AO, it seems..), and Juwel don't have any more.... The frustrating part of all of this is it could all have been easily avoided with one simple phone call to tell me they didn't have these two items...

Never again!


----------



## Luketendo (3 Dec 2008)

A combo of Nature and Day bulbs makes my aquarium look really yellow. I'd rather have the Day ones myself, I bet it'd look better.


----------



## chump54 (3 Dec 2008)

I've had an issue with The Living Seas telling me stuff would be in stock in the next few days, then not letting me know when it didn't come in. End up getting a refund and buying elsewhere. Funnily enough it was also a tetratec 1200 hmmmm


----------



## johnny70 (3 Dec 2008)

I had the same sort of problem with the living seas, sent me a Eheim Pro 3e - 2078 instead of the Eheim 2080, muppets, seems to happen a lot from this place................


----------



## Garuf (3 Dec 2008)

My ex1200 arrived faultlessly, A week later than anticipated when I ordered but they did Email me letting me know this would be the case. I bought my eth from them and that arrived next day. Maybe it's just hit and miss?


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Dec 2008)

You should have brought it on ebay with 48 hours delivery 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TETRATEC-EX1200-E ... 240%3A1318


----------



## Behold (3 Dec 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> The 405 is worth a few quid more, but I'm not sure it makes up for it. It's also rated slightly higher at 1300lph.  You're right though, you'll be best replacing all the hose and inlets/outlets.  You could probably do this for Â£25 - Â£30.
> 
> I think I'd send it back personally.  The 1200 has better media setup in my opinion   Hope you don't get stung on return postage



I think the EX1200 has more flow than my XP3 and thats rated higher by 150lph 

Im going to test my EX as im convinced its doing what it says on the tin un like others. Maybe its underated???


----------



## Themuleous (4 Dec 2008)

I have to say Ive used Living Seas at least twice and not had a problem either time.

Sam


----------

